# Drop shotting



## Procraft180 (Apr 10, 2008)

Ok I hear a lot of people talking and even tried to teach me the Drop shot rig. So IYO, what's the purpose of it and which conditions do you prefer to use them in. Also how do you choose to use the D-shot rig? Thanks in advance.


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

i use it more for deep water fishing. but i always have one rigged up! and will throw it all year long. i don't think you need certain conditions for it to work. when the bite is tough i like to swap back and forth between the dropshot and a shakey head until i figure out what they prefer. sometimes the fish just don't like their food covered in mud.... i was like you when i started doing it, no confidence and wouldn't use it for more than a half hour. then one day it worked for me, and i kept giving it more time until i built up the confidence in it. now it travels everywhere.


----------



## NewbreedFishing (Apr 15, 2004)

I have very little experience with the DS. From what i have seen it is *mostly* used for fishing under the boat in mid-deep water colum.


----------



## FISHIN216 (Mar 18, 2009)

I've used it....it works but I dont like it...it bores me

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Procraft180 (Apr 10, 2008)

Thanks guys, I went out this weekend and tried to give it a shot, i'm more of a carolina rig type person. So I guess I"ll just work on the DS rig a little more when i'm out on the weekends. I just can't seem to get it down. What type of bait do you normally throw on a DS rig?


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

Procraft180 said:


> Thanks guys, I went out this weekend and tried to give it a shot, i'm more of a carolina rig type person. So I guess I"ll just work on the DS rig a little more when i'm out on the weekends. I just can't seem to get it down. What type of bait do you normally throw on a DS rig?


4.5 inch robo worm will be good in most situations. But really, you can use anything.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Flippin 416 (Aug 18, 2005)

Aslo...don't be afraid to cast it and work it back to the boat, it does work. I had the pre-conceived notion that the only way it was meant to be fished was directly under the boat....thats deff not the case. You can drop shot just about anything...tubes, small worms, creatures...the sky's the limit.


----------



## Tokugawa (Apr 29, 2008)

Drop-shotting is an excellent way to catch fish that are not taking bigger baits. You can pitch it, cast it and fish it vertically. It is great for suspending a bait over the weeds or rocks (instead of in them). Obviously it is a favorite technique on Erie, but it works on inland waters just as well. Use very light line (6-7 lb) to make the bait as free as possible...and don't over work the bait.


----------



## Procraft180 (Apr 10, 2008)

Thanks for your tips, I figured I would give this drop shot rigging a second chance and managed to get this little guy in about 30-35 foot of water. It was caught on a white zoom fluke.


----------

